
Privacy-focused Brave browser added 1M new users in March – The Block - lordmax
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/linked/60705/privacy-focused-brave-browser-added-1m-new-users-in-march
======
calmworm
I’m using it now. It blocks ads, but shows you their ads as notification pop
ups, which is very annoying. However, there is an option to switch them off,
too.

------
Shuin
This likely has to do with the Basic Attention Token that you can earn by
using it, combined with increased cryptocurrency visibility and viability.

~~~
lordmax
Brave is just out of this world when it comes to ad-garbage heavy sites, like
pretty much most news sites these days. Even when Unicorn stumbles, loading
same page in Brave cleans all the garbage out like magic, product is just so
freaking good.

------
reciprocity
I am still not understanding what Brave offers users that Firefox does not.
Would someone care to fill me in? Discarding for the moment the notion of
paying people to look at advertising - which strikes me as a step backwards
for society, what privacy-related reasons are there to use Brave over Firefox?

------
DantesKite
I like using Brave on my aging “gaming” computer. Takes up less resources.
Wonderful stuff.

